# Double Chin!!!!



## Lost_Soul (Jul 31, 2004)

Argh mine is getting on my nerves!!! :mum I noticed it after new years and am dieting at the moment. I'm just basically working out an hour a day and counting calories. Family members have it and my relatives who are overweight have double chins so it's definitely genetic, but it suddenly appearing out of no where means I gained weight when I shouldn't have. Anyone else have this problem? Any tips to make it less noticable?


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Where fat goes is mostly genetic. The only way to remove fat from a specific area is liposuction. uke

A more practical method is to simply exercise more and/or eat less. This will remove fat from your whole body. It requires patience, but works well. The exercise route offers many additional benefits, too 

-Ryan


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Have you looked into facercise? There are probably exercises you can find online specifically targeted for the chin.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

but theres no such thing as spot reduction, the only thing that will do is build chin muscles


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Lost_Soul said:


> Argh mine is getting on my nerves!!! :mum I noticed it after new years and am dieting at the moment. I'm just basically working out an hour a day and counting calories. Family members have it and my relatives who are overweight have double chins so it's definitely genetic, but it suddenly appearing out of no where means I gained weight when I shouldn't have. Anyone else have this problem? Any tips to make it less noticable?


I know just how you feel. I get a double chin too when I get up to a certain size. I tend to gain weight all around my face when I gain weight - from the chin to the cheeks to the sides of my face. I even think a bit of a double-chin appeared on me even back when I first got up to a Size 11, when I was 14 y/o. These days, I don't think I would have that much of a double chin if I were a size 11...but since I'm much bigger than that now, my double chin is that much worse.

Back in the "early days" of my psychiatric treament - when my psych upped my dose of Prozac to 60mg/day - I gained weight (went up to a size 12) and the double chin made its reappearance. It hasn't left me since.

I remember thinking when it first reappeard (and I still think this) that it looks a bit odd - especially when I looked at myself in side-profile. It gave me more of a "middle-aged" appearance - even though I was only 22 (at the time). Lately I've been wondering if my double chin is related to a compromise in thyroid function, and/or an enlarged thyroid. Sure, sheer weight-gain probably has a lot to do with it - but I still wonder if a thyroid decline/enlargement "bloats" your chin and neck (in the general area of the thyroid).


----------



## Message (Sep 20, 2006)

When you burn fat, it burns all over, and it will be most excessive where the most fat is. You will have to do cardio exercises, even if you want to loose weight in the face. As you burn fat, your face will slim down as well. Some people have a little fat under their chin even when they are slim. This is genetic. If it was never there before than the answer is simply to exercise.


----------



## 0rchid (Aug 19, 2006)

I know how you feel, the past Nov and Dec, I stopped exercising and watching what I ate and I gained like 15 lbs. It definitely showed on my face. But now I've been working out and eating properly, and fat on my face has reduced, as well as elsewhere around my body. When I run, my face tends to turn really red, so maybe that means I'm losing the fat on my face first? :lol

I also don't get how other girls my weight/size have their collar-bone shown and almost defined shoulders, but I have chubby shoulders and no collar-bone showing. That's why I can't stand to wear shirts that reveal my chest (even though I have a pretty nice rack. :lol)


----------

